# [RISOLTO]problemi installazione gentoo 10.1

## nicolix

Ciao volevo fare una domanda, sono alle prese con l'installazione di gentoo 10.1 da live, ho riscontrato dei problemi...

vi espongo il problema:

```
(chroot) livecd linux # emerge grub

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distro.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving mirror.ovh.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.ovh.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.snt.utwente.nl'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.snt.utwente.nl'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving mirrors.tds.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.tds.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving gentoo.mirrors.pair.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gentoo.mirrors.pair.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving mirror.bytemark.co.uk... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.bytemark.co.uk'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.free.fr... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.free.fr'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.jaist.ac.jp... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.jaist.ac.jp'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.belnet.be... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.belnet.be'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.ussg.iu.edu... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ussg.iu.edu'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.osuosl.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.osuosl.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving mirror.bytemark.co.uk... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.bytemark.co.uk'

>>> Downloading 'http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving open-systems.ufl.edu... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `open-systems.ufl.edu'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gentoo.osuosl.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:56:49--  ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-0.97.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

Resolving alpha.gnu.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `alpha.gnu.org'

!!! Couldn't download 'grub-0.97.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9/temp/build.log'

```

Come mai?? stesso problema se faccio anche per i log 

```
time emerge syslog-ng vixie-cron

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:58:05--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:58:05--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distro.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.balabit.com/downloads/files/syslog-ng/sources/3.0.4/source/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz'

--2009-11-14 15:58:06--  http://www.balabit.com/downloads/files/syslog-ng/sources/3.0.4/source/eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz

Resolving www.balabit.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.balabit.com'

!!! Couldn't download 'eventlog_0.2.10.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10/temp/build.log'

real   0m3.812s

user   0m4.634s

sys   0m0.206s

(chroot) livecd linux # 

```

come mai??

ho provato a dare anche questo comando:

emerge --sync risultato:

```
emerge --sync

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3

(chroot) livecd linux # 

```

qualè il problema??

scusate se può sembrare una domanda stupida!!!!

Ps quasi dimenticavo, la connessione internet c'è, perchè sto scrivendo dalla live 10.1

aspetto info per procedere ciao ciaoLast edited by nicolix on Sat Nov 14, 2009 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

dal chroot posta il risultato dei seguenti comandi:

```
emerge --info

cat /etc/resolv.conf

route -n

ifconfig

ping -c 3 gentoo.org

```

----------

## nicolix

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> dal chroot posta il risultato dei seguenti comandi:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

```

(chroot) livecd linux # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Nov 2009 01:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

(chroot) livecd linux # cat /etc/resolv.conf

cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or director

(chroot) livecd linux # route -n 

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

(chroot) livecd linux # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:d4:af:16:a5  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:feaf:16a5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:168156 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:100295 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:244815784 (233.4 MiB)  TX bytes:7406021 (7.0 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:772660 (754.5 KiB)  TX bytes:772660 (754.5 KiB)

(chroot) livecd linux # ping -c 3 gentoo.org

ping: unknown host gentoo.org

```

sto sempre rispondendo da live gentoo 10.1

ciao ciao aspetto info

----------

## lucapost

 *nicolix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (chroot) livecd linux # cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Qui sembra ci sia il problema, devi creare questo file ed inserire dei dns validi.

Se non conosci quelli del tuo provider puoi utilizzar anche gli opendns, dovresti essere in grado di risolvere eseguendo ad esempio ii segueni comandi da dentro il chroot:

```
echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >  /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

ti consiglio di dare una letta alla guida nella sezione networking: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

----------

## nicolix

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *nicolix wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> (chroot) livecd linux # cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Grazie sembrerebbe funzionare,mi puoi spiegare l'errore??grazie mille

----------

## lucapost

Qui c'è una spiegazione esaustiva: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System.

Aggiungi il tag risolto al titolo del thread

----------

## nicolix

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Qui c'è una spiegazione esaustiva: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System.
> 
> Aggiungi il tag risolto al titolo del thread

 

grazie mille ciao ciao

----------

